# Looking for Goldie cycle buddies



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi there

I'm just starting another IVF cycle at Holly House in Essex and wondered if any of you Goldies out there are also at this stage now?  My last was a year ago and looked quite promising, but failed at implantation so I then had a fibroid removed (I am a regular poster on the fibroid board) and am now starting again.  Realistically, this is probably our last attempt, which is a bit scary, so I'm really not looking forward to it, becuase of the finality, quite apart from the process itself which is not exactly pleasant, so any company would be welcome.

I'm on the short procotol, so go straight to injecting stimms, and large quantities of them - 600 units for the first week (Ouch!)  so we're probably looking at EC in late April and knowing the worst by mid May.  A bit dismayed to have FSH of 9.5 when it was 5.9 a year ago (but 7.9 before that), thought the Oestrodial has remained about the same as before at 103.  Not sure what that means, other than that I'm within range to go ahead.  But I'm 42.5 now, so I suppose it's only to be expected that it will have gone up.  Just don't like being reminded that time is running out...

I would also like to hear about success stories.  I know everyone is different and what works for one person won't necessarily work for me, but we need to be reminded that it is possible to be a 40+ mum

Thanks

Essex girl


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Essex Girl

I am just about to start another IVF cycle but am doing the long protocol so will be a few weeks behind you.  Wishing you good luck with your treatment.

Ellie


----------



## Hyades (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Essex Girl and Ellie St,

I'm starting long protocol on 23 Apr.  Its my first IVF.  Quite nerve racking!  Good luck to you both   Hope we will all have some good news for each other.      xxx


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi there and thanks for your good wishes.

Hyades - I have done various IVFs and IUIs, so if you have any questions, please ask away.  I was put onto short protocol as I am not a good responder and the down regging (buserelin)caused me to produce no eggs at all!  On my first IVF I only made 3 follies, so converted to IUI, then last time I made 8 follies and 6 eggs, but still no joy.  This is now my last chance with my own eggs.  First scan tomorrow - we will see how many have grown.

Hi also to Ellie and good luck with your downregging - I hope it isn't too bad for you.

All the best

Essex Girl


----------

